# What kind of plow is this and what kind of controller do I need?



## newguyjosh (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,

I just purchased an old 85 ford 1 ton dually 4x4 for other uses but it just happened to come with a snow plow. I have a 1000 foot long drive in the country and have been using my 4 wheeler to plow it but since I happen to have a plow on the truck now I'll use it. Can anyone identify what kind of plow this is from the pics? (i know it's old). Also, how hard one it be to change to a switch or joystick type of control and what brand do I need? The pull out/push in knobs on it now work but is kind of a pain. If it's reasonably easy and inexpensive I may upgrade it.

What else do I need to know about the plow and plowing?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That's a Meyer plow with an under the hood hydraulic system. That's big time "old school". I'll let someone else chime in about modifying the controls.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Like Camden said it's a Meyer. I don't tink it would be that hard to change to a joy stick controler but, I think it mite be hard to find one. I know a guy that has a Fisher with the old style push/pull controls and he said they arn't that bad to use. FYI, you mite want to replace that spring that has been streched out. You can buy a spring at a Meyer dealer or on line.


----------



## newguyjosh (Feb 3, 2010)

If I decide to get a new spring or new controller...what meyer model do I have? I looked at their website and I need to know this to order any parts.

What other types of maitnence should be done to a plow this age? Anything I should specifically consider doing to this old guy (aside from the spring)


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I would think with the right cables and an old western joystick controller you could swap out from the push pull control


----------

